# Using Hyatt Points in Interval International



## youknowthenight

A few questions about this:

1. Can you transfer just a subset of a years points to II, or is either all or nothing?
2. I assume you can use one week's worth of points to obtain multiple weeks in II if you're willing to go low season/downgrade size?
3. If you go that route, does II charge you a fee for each week? Does HRC charge a fee to transfer to II?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## WalnutBaron

Yes, you can transfer any portion of remaining points into II, as long as you are still within the EEE (external exchange) window. Hyatt will notify you of that deadline a couple of times as you are approaching it.
Yes, since Hyatt points are highly valued within II, you will have visibility on all highly-rated Marriotts and Vistana properties as well as lower-rated properties--and you can certainly stretch your usage by choosing low season and smaller units to obtain multiple weeks. You will not have visibility to Hyatt, however. You can only trade into Hyatt through the internal exchange.
II does charge fees--both on the initial transfer, and on each subsequent reservation you make through II. There are different levels of membership in II, so the fees vary.


----------



## DAman

WalnutBaron said:


> Yes, you can transfer any portion of remaining points into II, as long as you are still within the EEE (external exchange) window. Hyatt will notify you of that deadline a couple of times as you are approaching it.
> Yes, since Hyatt points are highly valued within II, you will have visibility on all highly-rated Marriotts and Vistana properties as well as lower-rated properties--and you can certainly stretch your usage by choosing low season and smaller units to obtain multiple weeks. You will not have visibility to Hyatt, however. You can only trade into Hyatt through the internal exchange.
> II does charge fees--both on the initial transfer, and on each subsequent reservation you make through II. There are different levels of membership in II, so the fees vary.



Hyatt II accounts start at Gold Level in II(included in your MF's--you can pay for an upgrade to Platinum).  You have the ability to use your EEE points for II short stay and hotel exchanges too(of course fees are involved). 

Some Marriotts may not be visible at first due to Marriott priority making them only available for Marriott to Marriott exchanges.  As WalnutBaron stated Hyatt points do trade well in II.  I have been very successful using Hyatt points for Marriott Timber Lodge exchanges during ski season(mostly two bedroom exchanges).


----------



## youknowthenight

Thanks everybody. This may sound like a dumb question, but how exactly does II work? Does it assign your deposit some sort of trading value that you can use for other units of similar value?


----------



## WalnutBaron

youknowthenight said:


> Thanks everybody. This may sound like a dumb question, but how exactly does II work? Does it assign your deposit some sort of trading value that you can use for other units of similar value?


Yes. II has a resort rating system with four tiers--Elite, Premier, Select, and Standard. All Hyatts are rated as Elite resorts in II, which means you'll be getting top level trading value. All of that said, I recommend you do the following:

Buy at one of the Hyatt resorts you know you'll enjoy and which is most easily accessible for you. 
You can also consider which Hyatts have lower ongoing maintenance fees and buy there. Hyatt Pinon Pointe in Sedona has the lowest annual maintenance fees, but some TUGgers think that may change now that Pinon Pointe is nearly sold out. (I happen to disagree, since much of Pinon Pointe's ongoing maintenance costs are offset by the boutique retail center that is built on the property and provides significant income to the property through retail rentals.)
If you can't use your home resort, you'll be placed into the CUP program which allows you to trade within the Hyatt system. Most properties are fairly easy to trade into, but there are exceptions.
Only after exhausting these avenues, you can consider depositing your points with II. The exception, of course, is if you have your heart set on a location where Hyatt properties do not exist. For example, Hyatt has no overseas locations--so if you want to exchange into Europe, you'll need to use II.


----------



## youknowthenight

Thanks! I'm purchasing an EOY diamond 2bd at Pinon Pointe. I like to travel to Hawaii, it seems like if I move some points to Interval I might be able to get multiple weeks in low season that way (although obviously not at as nice a resort at a Hyatt).


----------



## Tucsonadventurer

We have seen Westin Princeville a few times in II and are staying at Marriott KoOlina
 in Dec


----------



## Marathoner

youknowthenight said:


> Thanks everybody. This may sound like a dumb question, but how exactly does II work? Does it assign your deposit some sort of trading value that you can use for other units of similar value?



The following chart shows how many Hyatt points that you need to exchange into a particular size unit at a particular season.  The season is determined by the TDI of the region that you want to exchange into which the resort is located in.  The peak season is the highest TDI.

As you can see Hyatt has a favorable exchange leverage in II.  A diamond week 2BR in a Hyatt could potentially exchange into both a 2BR and a 1BR at an II resort during peak season.


----------



## AJCts411

From a newbie...When the Sunset Harbor week I purchased transferred, I ended up with some EEE points also.  Am I correct, I will need to register an account at II, to use those points?  Is there a fee for joining II?


----------



## Cropman

II is part of your maintenance fee with Hyatt.  You will get your membership within a few weeks from II, after all the paperwork is finished from Hyatt, no need to pay anything. Congrats!!


----------



## youknowthenight

Are all Hyatt's equal in II? As in, if I put 800 points into II, does it matter at all what week or property they are from in terms of what I can trade for?


----------



## DAman

youknowthenight said:


> Are all Hyatt's equal in II? As in, if I put 800 points into II, does it matter at all what week or property they are from in terms of what I can trade for?



It doesn't matter.  800 points are 800 points. 

Of course check the chart for the points required for a trade in II.  870 points are needed for a high TDI one bedroom unit.


----------



## youknowthenight

DAman said:


> It doesn't matter.  800 points are 800 points.
> 
> Of course check the chart for the points required for a trade in II.  870 points are needed for a high TDI one bedroom unit.


Thanks. I used the 800 as a random example. I think I read that in most cases you can for example trade your 1bd into Interval and if a 2bd is available get the 2bd for a small upcharge. Would that not be the case with depositing Hyatt points?


----------



## DAman

youknowthenight said:


> Thanks. I used the 800 as a random example. I think I read that in most cases you can for example trade your 1bd into Interval and if a 2bd is available get the 2bd for a small upcharge. Would that not be the case with depositing Hyatt points?



You always pay the number of points indicated on the chart for a trade. 

In II if you want the highest TDI two bedroom unit it will cost 1300 points.  If you are using ePlus on a one bedroom 870 point trade and you want to ePlus to a two bedroom highest TDI unit you will have to use an additional 430 points in the retrade using ePlus. You cannot pay an up charge. You have to use additional points.


----------



## krj9999

Thanks for posting the chart.  Would be nice if this was in one of the stickies.

Agree good leverage.  I can't comment on availability seen, but I'm kind of surprised by such low points needed for studios.  I would assume the Westins in Hawaii or Marriott Ko Olina would be easier to get studios than larger units due to preference periods, but even still a Diamond 2BR @2200 points would be just under 20% of annual points to exchange into a studio.  If those Hyatt MFs were $1300, that's only ~$500 total cost for a week exchange, right?    



Marathoner said:


> The following chart shows how many Hyatt points that you need to exchange into a particular size unit at a particular season.  The season is determined by the TDI of the region that you want to exchange into which the resort is located in.  The peak season is the highest TDI.
> 
> As you can see Hyatt has a favorable exchange leverage in II.  A diamond week 2BR in a Hyatt could potentially exchange into both a 2BR and a 1BR at an II resort during peak season.


----------



## Marathoner

krj9999 said:


> Thanks for posting the chart.  Would be nice if this was in one of the stickies.
> 
> Agree good leverage.  I can't comment on availability seen, but I'm kind of surprised by such low points needed for studios.  I would assume the Westins in Hawaii or Marriott Ko Olina would be easier to get studios than larger units due to preference periods, but even still a Diamond 2BR @2200 points would be just under 20% of annual points to exchange into a studio.  If those Hyatt MFs were $1300, that's only ~$500 total cost for a week exchange, right?



Correct.  Hyatt Residence Club originally negotiated a favorable exchange contract within II for its owners.


----------



## alexadeparis

Hopefully the point chart won’t change. Shell used to have a very favorable rate chart, until a few years ago when they separated to base, premier and elite tiers and almost doubled the required points for the good stuff. Shell used to be a power trader now it’s way too expensive to use as a trader.


----------



## scoutings

Let's say I have 1300 Hyatt points. Would it be reasonable to find week 34 or 35 at Marriott Beachplace Towers on II? Let's assume a year out.


----------



## socaltimeshare

scoutings said:


> Let's say I have 1300 Hyatt points. Would it be reasonable to find week 34 or 35 at Marriott Beachplace Towers on II? Let's assume a year out.



It's available but not 1 year out.  I pulled current availability in II for you.  See attached.


----------



## scoutings

socaltimeshare said:


> It's available but not 1 year out.  I pulled current availability in II for you.  See attached.


Thanks. Do you know how many II vacation points you get for 1300 Hyatt points? @newtothis


----------



## travelhacker

scoutings said:


> Thanks. Do you know how many II vacation points you get for 1300 Hyatt points? @newtothis


You only use Hyatt Points for exchanges. So if it's a high TDI (indicator for demand) week in interval it is 1300 points.


----------



## socaltimeshare

1300 Hyatt points = 1300 interval points.  A typical high demand (diamond week) Hyatt 2 bedroom is 2200 points, and a 2 bedroom Interval high demand (high TDI) is 1300 points.  This is what makes the Hyatt a good trader in II.  In essence, you can get more for your points.


----------



## scoutings

socaltimeshare said:


> 1300 Hyatt points = 1300 interval points.  A typical high demand (diamond week) Hyatt 2 bedroom is 2200 points, and a 2 bedroom Interval high demand (high TDI) is 1300 points.  This is what makes the Hyatt a good trader in II.  In essence, you can get more for your points.


Very helpful. This is my first timeshare and exchange is what I care about most. Thanks!


----------



## scoutings

scoutings said:


> Very helpful. This is my first timeshare and exchange is what I care about most. Thanks!


Once I deposit my Hyatt points into II, how long do I have to use them before they expire?


----------



## DAman

scoutings said:


> Once I deposit my Hyatt points into II, how long do I have to use them before they expire?



The HRC website will tell you. 

You don’t deposit them to II you transfer them to EEE points. The EEE expiration date will be the date you have to use them before.


----------



## socaltimeshare

scoutings said:


> Once I deposit my Hyatt points into II, how long do I have to use them before they expire?


24 months from the start of your week, but if you approach the expiration date of your EEE points, you can make a reservation in Interval for as far out as possible, then add Eplus, which allows you to retrade for free up to 3 times, including retrading into a new unit a year out from your initial reservation.  So you could really extend things.  And as DAman mentioned, you convert your points to EEE, you don't necessarily deposit them.  The points will always show on HRC's website but not on Interval's website.


----------



## DAman

socaltimeshare said:


> 24 months from the start of your week, but if you approach the expiration date of your EEE points, you can make a reservation in Interval for as far out as possible, then add Eplus, which allows you to retrade for free up to 3 times, including retrading into a new unit a year out from your initial reservation.  So you could really extend things.  And as DAman mentioned, you convert your points to EEE, you don't necessarily deposit them.  The points will always show on HRC's website but not on Interval's website.



And to add even more details....You can make your reservation as you approach the expiration date of the EEE points for anything available on II.  It can be a reservation up to two years out. So if you do it right you eplus it out another year for an additional three years.  Not bad.  

One further note...do not miss the date to convert your CUP points to EEE points(four months before use week).  Hyatt sends out emails notifying me about this so I don't forget.


----------



## dsmrp

DAman said:


> And to add even more details....You can make your reservation as you approach the expiration date of the EEE points for anything available on II.  It can be a reservation up to two years out. So if you do it right you eplus it out another year for an additional three years.  Not bad.
> 
> One further note...do not miss the date to convert your CUP points to EEE points(four months before use week).  Hyatt sends out emails notifying me about this so I don't forget.


You can still use your CUP pts for II exchanges after the EEE deadline, but before they turn into LCUP. It just doesn't have the longevity of EEE.


----------



## scoutings

dsmrp said:


> You can still use your CUP pts for II exchanges after the EEE deadline, but before they turn into LCUP. It just doesn't have the longevity of EEE.


Is there a dictionary for these terms? CUP, EEE?


----------



## GTLINZ

scoutings said:


> Is there a dictionary for these terms? CUP, EEE?



With Hyatt points you have to track their life to understand when they expire and when they become limited.  Your points are tracked in Hyatt UNTIL an actual reservation is made - whether or not it is a Hyatt reservation or an Interval reservation - so there are no "terms" for Interval points.

One of my primary reasons to own Hyatt is for interval access and the favorable exchange rate. 1300 points is a low season Hyatt unit but will pull 3 II studios (3 x 430) in prime season.   Or a 1br and a studio (870 + 430). Or a 2br (1300) (all examples for a week) . You get the idea. A prime 2br 2200 point unit would pull more than one week in Interval.

So 12 months before your "home week" you can reserve your home week , or start spending points by making a reservation elsewhere (and you lose your home reservation) . You can make a reservation for any Hyatt availability that shows up online and you have points for. You can also make any Interval reservation for any Interval availability that show up in Interval. You will have a separate Interval account from you Hyatt account .

So once you reach your home week and have remaining points not moved to EE (see below), they go into LCUP - meaning they are only good for Hyatt reservations 2 months into the future - and they expire 6 months later. They are not good for Interval reservations.

But if you move some or all points into Interval extended exchange (EE) 4 months or more before your home week,  they are good 2 YEARS from your home week. So if you do that 4 months before they can be spent in Interval during the next 28 months. So EE points stay valid longer than points not moved to EE. But once you move the points into EE they can only be used for Interval - not for Hyatt. And again, they do not get sent to Interval until you make a reservation in Interval - so they are not Interval points but Hyatt points valid to be spent in Interval only.

Any Hyatt reservation cancelled within 2 months of checkin are also restricted to availability 2 months out.  But their age determines where they go. If it is after your home week they go into LCUP (with rules previously defined). If it is before your home week, they go into RCUP - same 60 day restriction but available for Interval.

Any Interval reservations cancelled will depend on where the points came from. If they came for EE then they will go back unless they are expired. If they did not come from EE they will follow the same rules as stated before - depending on whether or not they go LCUP or RCUP or not at all because they are expired. Again, EE points are valid longer and help you here.

And this can all get mixed together with points from different years. You will able to track all of your points online and they will show up in CUP (valid and no restrictions), LCUP, EE or RCUP.

The rules are actually simple but the application can get complex - but monitoring them online will help you.  And if your primary reason to own Hyatt is for II you can extend the life of your points leveraging EE.  I do that with what I know I am going to use in Interval going into EE, then making some Hyatt reservation also and paying attention to the EE deadline. Online also warns you about that deadline - so it is not as hard to keep up with as you think.


----------



## socaltimeshare

scoutings said:


> Is there a dictionary for these terms? CUP, EEE?


Look at the links in this sticky- https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/s...-info-about-hyatt-timeshare-ownership.258196/

In addition, direct from the source, under resources on the owner website, is a whole guide with all the details.


----------



## dsmrp

scoutings said:


> Is there a dictionary for these terms? CUP, EEE?


CUP : Club Use Period.  Generally at least 6 months prior to your deeded week check in date to day before check in. Could start earlier depending upon what you do in your HRPP home resort period.

EEE:. Extended External Exchange?? Deadline for deposit into EEE pool is 4 months prior to your deeded week check in date.

LCUP: Limited Club Use Period.  From deeded week check in date to 6 months afterwards.

Dates are listed in your online account.


----------



## boraxo

So how do I use my 760 EEE points? Every time I try to book something on the II website it asks if I want to transfer Hyatt CUP points which I do not want to do. Do I have to call Hyatt? I really hate that.


----------



## GTLINZ

boraxo said:


> So how do I use my 760 EEE points? Every time I try to book something on the II website it asks if I want to transfer Hyatt CUP points which I do not want to do. Do I have to call Hyatt? I really hate that.



Does the reservation require over 760 points? If so it will have to pull from somewhere else and that sounds like CUP is where is sees the other needed points.

If it is less than it should pull EEE points first.


----------



## socaltimeshare

It will never ask to “transfer Hyatt CUP” points.  After you do your search, it will show "My Units" and you have to pick one of your units and hit the "Vacation Exchange button".   Just select the unit your 760 EEE points are associated with.  Then, you select the max # of points you want to use.  So, for 760 points, you might choose either 1 bedroom with TDI range of 65-85 (740 points) or a Studio with TDI range of 90-150 (870 points).  Once you make that choice, it will show available units and the cost in vacation points.  As long as you don't pick something more than 760, those EEE points will be used up first without impacting your home week.


----------



## youppi

socaltimeshare said:


> It will never ask to “transfer Hyatt CUP” points.  After you do your search, it will show "My Units" and you have to pick one of your units and hit the "Vacation Exchange button".   Just select the unit your 760 EEE points are associated with.  Then, you select the max # of points you want to use.  So, for 760 points, you might choose either 1 bedroom with TDI range of 65-85 (740 points) or a *Studio with TDI range of 90-150 (870 points)*.  Once you make that choice, it will show available units and the cost in vacation points.  As long as you don't pick something more than 760, those EEE points will be used up first without impacting your home week.


Studio with TDI range of 90-150 is 430 pts.
870 pts is a 1 bdrm with TDI range of 90-150.


----------



## sng85

GTLINZ said:


> With Hyatt points you have to track their life to understand when they expire and when they become limited.  Your points are tracked in Hyatt UNTIL an actual reservation is made - whether or not it is a Hyatt reservation or an Interval reservation - so there are no "terms" for Interval points.
> 
> One of my primary reasons to own Hyatt is for interval access and the favorable exchange rate. 1300 points is a low season Hyatt unit but will pull 3 II studios (3 x 430) in prime season.   Or a 1br and a studio (870 + 430). Or a 2br (1300) (all examples for a week) . You get the idea. A prime 2br 2200 point unit would pull more than one week in Interval.
> 
> So 12 months before your "home week" you can reserve your home week , or start spending points by making a reservation elsewhere (and you lose your home reservation) . You can make a reservation for any Hyatt availability that shows up online and you have points for. You can also make any Interval reservation for any Interval availability that show up in Interval. You will have a separate Interval account from you Hyatt account .
> 
> So once you reach your home week and have remaining points not moved to EE (see below), they go into LCUP - meaning they are only good for Hyatt reservations 2 months into the future - and they expire 6 months later. They are not good for Interval reservations.
> 
> But if you move some or all points into Interval extended exchange (EE) 4 months or more before your home week,  they are good 2 YEARS from your home week. So if you do that 4 months before they can be spent in Interval during the next 28 months. So EE points stay valid longer than points not moved to EE. But once you move the points into EE they can only be used for Interval - not for Hyatt. And again, they do not get sent to Interval until you make a reservation in Interval - so they are not Interval points but Hyatt points valid to be spent in Interval only.
> 
> Any Hyatt reservation cancelled within 2 months of checkin are also restricted to availability 2 months out.  But their age determines where they go. If it is after your home week they go into LCUP (with rules previously defined). If it is before your home week, they go into RCUP - same 60 day restriction but available for Interval.
> 
> Any Interval reservations cancelled will depend on where the points came from. If they came for EE then they will go back unless they are expired. If they did not come from EE they will follow the same rules as stated before - depending on whether or not they go LCUP or RCUP or not at all because they are expired. Again, EE points are valid longer and help you here.
> 
> And this can all get mixed together with points from different years. You will able to track all of your points online and they will show up in CUP (valid and no restrictions), LCUP, EE or RCUP.
> 
> The rules are actually simple but the application can get complex - but monitoring them online will help you.  And if your primary reason to own Hyatt is for II you can extend the life of your points leveraging EE.  I do that with what I know I am going to use in Interval going into EE, then making some Hyatt reservation also and paying attention to the EE deadline. Online also warns you about that deadline - so it is not as hard to keep up with as you think.



So are all HRC resorts/weeks created equal if the points are the same? So for example a
*1 br* Highlands Inn *Week 30*  = *2 br *Beach House *Week 52* = 2,200 points
The fact that one is a 1 Br or Week 52 has no impact on the ability/preference for an Interval exchange. Is my understanding correct?


----------



## GTLINZ

sng85 said:


> So are all HRC resorts/weeks created equal if the points are the same? So for example a
> *1 br* Highlands Inn *Week 30*  = *2 br *Beach House *Week 52* = 2,200 points
> The fact that one is a 1 Br or Week 52 has no impact on the ability/preference for an Interval exchange. Is my understanding correct?



You have to pay attention to units definitions. The points chart will show that Highlands Inn has 1br premier and 2br deluxe units. These are both more points than a standard 1br or 2br.  But once you map to points - points are points within both Hyatt and Interval no matter where you own.

And when you go into Interval, you are under a corporate account. It cannot be combined with another Interval account but does handle multiple Hyatt ownerships.  In Interval it does not matter where you own - you get the Hyatt trading power with your points which should pull about anything. But understand there are internal system advantage for other systems within Interval. For example, there is something called "Marriott preference" which give Marriott owners access to Marriott inventory before it gets released for general availability in Interval. But if it is released you should be able to see it in Interval.

Kal's site is a wealth of info. Here is the current points chart but you can look around the site if you want to.



			http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf


----------



## sng85

GTLINZ said:


> You have to pay attention to units definitions. The points chart will show that Highlands Inn has 1br premier and 2br deluxe units. These are both more points than a standard 1br or 2br.  But once you map to points - points are points within both Hyatt and Interval no matter where you own.
> 
> And when you go into Interval, you are under a corporate account. It cannot be combined with Interval account but does handle multiple Hyatt ownerships.  In Interval it does not matter where you own - you get the Hyatt trading power with your points which should pull about anything. But understand there are internal system advantage for other systems within Interval. For example, there is something called "Marriott preference" which give Marriott owners access to Marriott inventory before it gets released for general availability in Interval. But if it is released you should be able to see it in Interval.
> 
> Kal's site is a wealth of info. Here is the current points chart but you can look around the site if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf


Thanks for confirming, I used that website before - it is very helpful.


----------



## sng85

I saw two points charts on the website:


			http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/POINTSCHART.pdf
		

http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf

Understand that the second one is the right one as that is also in the Sticky. Curious if anyone knows why there is another points chart? Did points change over time? Can they be revised again?


----------



## youppi

sng85 said:


> I saw two points charts on the website:
> 
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/POINTSCHART.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf
> 
> Understand that the second one is the right one as that is also in the Sticky. Curious if anyone knows why there is another points chart? Did points change over time? Can they be revised again?


Yes it changed and yes it could change again like it written on the top of the chart "Club points have been assigned to reflect the anticipated reservation power and demand for each unit week in the system."
I remember when Key West resorts changed. There was a lot of happy campers when they upgrade weeks 1-17 to Diamond season.


----------



## sng85

youppi said:


> Yes it changed and yes it could change again like it written on the top of the chart "Club points have been assigned to reflect the anticipated reservation power and demand for each unit week in the system."
> I remember when Key West resorts changed. There was a lot of happy campers when they upgrade weeks 1-17 to Diamond season.


Thanks, didn’t realize that this had changed over time.


----------



## RM@SH

This has been an informative thread. We just purchased Hyatt unit and our account shows as having 1,670 EEE points.  When I log into Interval, I do not see anywhere that it shows these points.  Does II rely on the Hyatt site or do the EEE points need to be moved into II?  We will most likely need to purchase the plus option because we do not anticipate being able to use the points by the expiration date noted on the website.  Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DAman

RM@SH said:


> This has been an informative thread. We just purchased Hyatt unit and our account shows as having 1,670 EEE points.  When I log into Interval, I do not see anywhere that it shows these points.  Does II rely on the Hyatt site or do the EEE points need to be moved into II?  We will most likely need to purchase the plus option because we do not anticipate being able to use the points by the expiration date noted on the website.  Any advice or direction would be greatly appreciated.



The points do not "transfer to II".  When you deal with II you have to go through the II/Hyatt desk.  Hyatt keeps track of your points and expiration.  Use the Hyatt RC website for the amount and expiration of your points.


----------



## alexadeparis

sng85 said:


> I saw two points charts on the website:
> 
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/POINTSCHART.pdf
> 
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2017.pdf
> 
> Understand that the second one is the right one as that is also in the Sticky. Curious if anyone knows why there is another points chart? Did points change over time? Can they be revised again?


Kaanapali opened in 2016 or so so they added it to the chart, that’s all


----------

